# Who's dealing with mites? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure we have a mite situation but with it being winter (and these weather changes) I'm gonna assume its our problem and give a dose of ivermectin pour on on the topline. It's only bothering my Eddie, but he has sensitive skin. He's got some balding around the eyes, and recently starting around the nose and mouth. No scabs, just hair thinning, so I thought it was copper or zinc deficiency but have given both and well, no change really, but I'm still actively supplementing and changed my water filter to be safe.

There's no scabs, so I have a hard time assuming its mites, but he just keeps rubbing and rubbing his face -- he is obviously itchy and bothered. He's really just rubbing the hair off if nothing else. He is itchy everywhere, no lice whatsoever. So it's gotta be mites, even though there aren't scabies. So a treatment with ivermectin is all I've got right now, I don't know what else to do. Healthy otherwise always acts normal and happy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the time of year to see mites and lice since they are spending more time in their shelters.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'd like to put some on the girls, but the UltraBoss seemed to be more oily and would keep their topline a bit wet. With the cold weather, I don't want to do that, but don't want them to be infested - they are nibbling a bit, but noticed it during the crazy 70 degree day. I did buy the Durvet Ivermectin people recommended on here cause UltraBoss didn't cover all the bugs, does that tend to dry faster?


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ivermectin injected will kill lice and mites. But I'm not sure if you should give it if you've already done the pour on.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

friesian49 said:


> I'd like to put some on the girls, but the UltraBoss seemed to be more oily and would keep their topline a bit wet. With the cold weather, I don't want to do that, but don't want them to be infested - they are nibbling a bit, but noticed it during the crazy 70 degree day. I did buy the Durvet Ivermectin people recommended on here cause UltraBoss didn't cover all the bugs, does that tend to dry faster?


Ultra boss does not cover all the bugs - not mites and barely works for lice either.

And I'm not sure what the base of ultraboss is, but ivermectin is alcohol based so it just evaporates.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

lada823 said:


> Ivermectin injected will kill lice and mites. But I'm not sure if you should give it if you've already done the pour on.


I've heard about too many reactions with the injectable - my boys are pretty sensitive and I've yet to need to inject them with something that burns especially. Ivermectin pour on does kill lice and mites, just a little bit slower.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I've heard about too many reactions with the injectable - my boys are pretty sensitive and I've yet to need to inject them with something that burns especially. Ivermectin pour on does kill lice and mites, just a little bit slower.


Sounds like you've got it figured out!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I use nustock on any mite spots. Works like a charm. They hate the pour ons. But I do use cylence off and on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the blue Ivermectin pour on. 
1 cc per 20 lbs, stays on great. 
Works the best. 

I will use the injectable Ivomec SQ, if a goat is really bad, then remove all the scabs and apply the pour on directly on the bad area's, or use Nu-stock.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I use nustock on any mite spots. Works like a charm. They hate the pour ons. But I do use cylence off and on.


I would if it weren't on his face. I am sure it will get into his eyes during application and his mouth after he scratches. It's not scabby so I don't need to use it yet... just hair thinning so could just be the very beginning.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh poor guy. On his face? Wow!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Injectable option is prob best I would think.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh sorry I just saw you have already figured out what your doing. The pour on option.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. :up:


----------



## Heidi77 (Dec 7, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> He's got some balding around the eyes, and recently starting around the nose and mouth. No scabs, just hair thinning, so I thought it was copper or zinc deficiency but have given both and well, no change really, but I'm still actively supplementing and changed my water filter to be safe.
> 
> There's no scabs, so I have a hard time assuming its mites, but he just keeps rubbing and rubbing his face -- he is obviously itchy and bothered. He's really just rubbing the hair off if nothing else. He is itchy everywhere, no lice whatsoever. So it's gotta be mites, even though there aren't scabies. So a treatment with ivermectin is all I've got right now, I don't know what else to do. Healthy otherwise always acts normal and happy.


Hi there!! Wondering if the Ivermax PO resolved Eddie's issues or if it was copper/zinc def?

My little girl is a little over 2 months now and has the same fading hair around eyes and nose/mouth. She was treated with Ivermax PO approx 1 month ago (+/-), which sorted all crawlies. She is housebound with outings, (no other goats here), and seems to be coming along delightfully except for being just a little bit scratchy and suddenly is covered in white dandruff of some kind. I'm now seeing clumps of it on her fur but when I brush it off it seems to disappear, only to come back. Can't find anything actively moving on her. Was planning to try ultraboss as she has no worm load to speak of and I hate to worm her unnecessarily.

I'm wanting to try Diatomaceous Earth but reports seem to be mixed. Any help appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try Nu-stock on those area's. 

Are they getting free choice loose salt and minerals? With copper and selenium?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I have a doe with Mites currently and I'm 85% she is still pregnant (possibly absorbed kids early) So I am feeding garlic for now til she's in a safe time to treat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nu-stock is safe for any bad area's on preggo's.


----------



## Heidi77 (Dec 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Try Nu-stock on those area's.
> 
> Are they getting free choice loose salt and minerals? With copper and selenium?


I haven't heard of Nu-Stock. I'll check it out. It seems to be basically all over her, like dandruff. Which is why I thought of dusting with DE.

Right now she's 2 mos. so getting Doe's Match 3x day and has free access to coastal hay. She won't touch grain yet.

Do I need to add minerals/salt?


----------



## Heidi77 (Dec 7, 2019)

FoxRidge said:


> I have a doe with Mites currently and I'm 85% she is still pregnant (possibly absorbed kids early) So I am feeding garlic for now til she's in a safe time to treat.


Is garlic safe for kids? My doe is 2 mos.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't see why not.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Heidi77 said:


> Is garlic safe for kids? My doe is 2 mos.


I say it's safe once they are weaned and eating regular feed.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's not unsafe for young goats, but it can be strong.

And about Eddie's face, I upped his zinc and it seems to be improving


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

DE may make dandruff worse. It dries out the skin.

I love Nustock! We use it for mites and any other skin problem.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I also give garlic to my goats. Most of them love it. Usually only like a clove per day.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I also give garlic to my goats. Most of them love it. Usually only like a clove per day.


Yes!!!


----------



## KNemitzfarm (Dec 28, 2019)

And about Eddie's face, I upped his zinc and it seems to be improving [/QUOTE]
What do u use for zinc? I think some of mine might be deficient, they have flaky skin.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have some we're treating for mites. It's definitely very frustrating. Ours have been in a lot the last month, and factor in we use hay for bedding.
I use Ivermectin Pour On Every 7 days for about 3 doses. Nu Stock on affected areas, then Nu Stock mixed with Vaseline if they are really bad as that seems to help make the Nu Stock go further and aids in killing the mites.

For really bad cases, I'll mix up some Permethrin with water and soak legs. I put the foot in, soaking the legs up to the top, doing belly, udder or area around the scrotum (but I don't use chemicals on the scrotum - if they have mites on scrotums, I use NuStock).

I have 2 does I've been treating, and 2 bucks. One of the bucks has substantial hair loss on his face - never happened before. My husband kept saying it was from peeing on himself, but I absolutely don't agree. 
Going to treat them tomorrow with more Ivermectin, and going to soak legs in Permethrin, and apply Nu Stock to the face.
I will also put some Ivermectin Pour on up near the horns, but not near the eyes. I've done that before when I've had hair loss on ears or bridge of nose.

FYI - I've put Nustock around the eyes when they've had them there and had no issues and clears things up quickly. Vaseline could help smother them as well if your not comfortable using Nu Stock.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

KNemitzfarm said:


> And about Eddie's face, I upped his zinc and it seems to be improving


What do u use for zinc? I think some of mine might be deficient, they have flaky skin.[/QUOTE]

I use Zinpro 40.

But it seems to be getting worse again  I can't win. He's due for another copper bolus, but I don't want to bolus if zinc is the problem.

I really don't think it's mites, there's no scabs on him anywhere. I'll upload a photo and you guys can let me know what you think. It's just the hair thinning and skin exposed and I cannot for the life of me figure out if it is copper or zinc that's causing the issue.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Interesting. I'm starting to think that he is not losing hair, per se, he's actually rubbing it off. It is only on the one side of his face and his nose. So maybe mites but not causing scabs? I don't know. I'll ivermectin them anyway... but I'm really confused as to why he is scratching one side of his hair off


----------



## Heidi77 (Dec 7, 2019)

Some of y'all have mentioned hair loss. It's not a great pic but my doeling seems to be losing COLOR (not necessarily hair) around her eyes and mouth.

She is still struggling with the dandruff and is quite itchy, and is shedding like mad to boot. She has two or three very small patches where she has pulled out her own fur. 
No mites or mange, per vet. 
She isn't weaned yet and is getting Doe's Match and coastal hay.

Anyone have any additional ideas? I thought I might try the Black Oil seeds someone mentioned since she won't eat any grain yet.

TIA!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Does she have loose minerals available?


----------



## Heidi77 (Dec 7, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Does she have loose minerals available?


No, I wasn't sure if she should just have the copper or a mix. What do you suggest? Vet said the Doe's Match should be sufficient for all minerals, but I can't figure out what's making her fur fade and go so coarse. Shedding, Dandruff etc.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Heidi77 said:


> No, I wasn't sure if she should just have the copper or a mix. What do you suggest? Vet said the Doe's Match should be sufficient for all minerals, but I can't figure out what's making her fur fade and go so coarse. Shedding, Dandruff etc.


She needs a good loose mineral. Do you have tractor supply? Purina Wind Rain and Storm Cattle Mineral.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Starting to think rubbing the hair off just became a habit for my dear Eddie and that it's not mites or a mineral deficiency. I mean, it's only on one side!!!! Confusing!!


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

We appear to have scabies here, brought in by a newer goat. The only original symptom was a crusty udder (I figured a deficiency and poor housing) so I had no clue the devastation it was about to cause.
Everyone now has scabby crusty ooze unders, dandruff, and several are missing hair in places such as face. No issues on the legs. Surprisingly, seen very little itching from them. Some are anemic.

7 mature goats and 3 tiny kids.
Was really hoping to sell those kids ASAP. Best laid plans 

I am following the Tennessee Meat Goat site treatment. Ivermectin SQ, 1 to 2cc per 50lb, injected once a week for 3 weeks. In addition, lime sulphur dip is highly encouraged.
Here's where I'm struggling.
It is New England mountain February. I CANNOT soak these poor goats or shave to their skins. I MUST keep hay in the sheds. Ugh. So every few days I have Permethrin dusted or sprayed. The dust is very inefficient. I have done a big clean out of sheds a few days after first injection.

So paranoid my family is going to catch scabies.


----------



## Heidi77 (Dec 7, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Starting to think rubbing the hair off just became a habit for my dear Eddie and that it's not mites or a mineral deficiency. I mean, it's only on one side!!!! Confusing!!
> 
> View attachment 172789


Strange!! Perhaps an allergy? Do you have him on minerals?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Heidi77 said:


> Strange!! Perhaps an allergy? Do you have him on minerals?


Yeah, every mineral under the sun.

Thought of an allergy but it's only one side and the rest of his body is fine - figuring an allergy would be more systemic.


----------

